# Shaving soap



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

First of all, I don't know a thing about soapmaking. I read something on another thread about shaving soap, and to be honest, that is the first time it has occured to me that I could make my own.

Can I make a batch of shaving soap small enough for one man's needs? Would it take much to get started?


----------



## gardengirl63 (Sep 11, 2007)

deaconjim said:


> First of all, I don't know a thing about soapmaking. I read something on another thread about shaving soap, and to be honest, that is the first time it has occured to me that I could make my own.
> 
> Can I make a batch of shaving soap small enough for one man's needs? Would it take much to get started?


Check this link out: http://www.teachsoap.com/shaving.html

You can make batches as small as you like but if you are going to the trouble of making it, you may as well make enough for a while. I have never had soap go bad on me and the older soap gets the harder it will be, so the longer it lasts. Have fun!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

gardengirl63 said:


> Check this link out: http://www.teachsoap.com/shaving.html
> 
> You can make batches as small as you like but if you are going to the trouble of making it, you may as well make enough for a while. I have never had soap go bad on me and the older soap gets the harder it will be, so the longer it lasts. Have fun!


Thanks, I'll check it out. One of the things I like about using shaving soap rather than the canned stuff is that a cake will last me about a year. It won't take much of a batch to last me.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i would try a 2 lb. batch using @ 8% castor oil, some coconut oil and something nice and conditioning. maybe lard would be ok. anything smaller than 2 lb. is hard to work with. use soapcalc and look at the creamy lather and bubbly lather numbers.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

here are a couple small recipes I have used.Maybe play around and add what you like.

Goatmilk soap
3c. Crisco
1c.cocoanut oil
1/2c.lye
1 1/2 c. very cold milk or water ( i use rain water)
3 Tbsp.fragrance oil


Small batch soap
1 c. cold water or milk
2Tbs.lye
1 c.Crisco


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Generally for shaving soap, you'll want some clay for slippage and large lather too, since the bar will be sitting in a cup and not drain well, you will want to forgo oils known to 'melt'.

good choices are:

tallow up to 50%
lard up to 50%
coconut (combined with or w/o PKO up to 40% combined)
palm kernel oil (combined with or w/o coconut up to 40% combined)
HIGH LINOLEIC safflower or sunflower oil (not to exceed 10%)

additives:

Lanolin
green clay


----------



## TerriA (Oct 14, 2004)

I add bentonite clay to my shaving soaps... about a Tablespoon per pound of oils. Makes a nice "slick" feel and as an added bonus, anytime you add clays or VERY finely ground up herbs, the fragrance or essential oils "stick" better.

Terri


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Generally for shaving soap, you'll want some clay for slippage and large lather too, since the bar will be sitting in a cup and not drain well, you will want to forgo oils known to 'melt'.
> 
> good choices are:
> 
> ...


New to this thread.

What about vegetable shortening instead of lard or tallow?

Thanks.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

would gm be good in shaving soap?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

DH uses my regular soap for shaving. It is made with olive oil, lard, coconut oil, beeswax and a touch of honey. He says it is much better than the stuff out of a can.


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

Not to offend anyone, but it's dangerous to measure ANY soap recipe by cups, spoons, etc. Everything should be weighed.

Madfarmer


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Madfarmer said:


> Not to offend anyone, but it's dangerous to measure ANY soap recipe by cups, spoons, etc. Everything should be weighed.
> 
> Madfarmer


EXCELLENT reminder!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, shortening can be used in place of lard/tallow. There is more stearic acid in lard/tallow that helps sustain the lather for a shaving soap so it won't be quite the same.

Yes, milk soaps are wonderful for shaving with.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

well, rats- made it yesterday without the milk. According to soap calc, should be wonderful... 1% castor, 3% cocoa bean, 40% tallow,3% safflower (high o) the rest olive and coconut- hard, bubbly, conditioning- bought inexpensive badger shaving brushes online to make shaving kits and sell at bazzar next month.... trying to find sellable items for dd's table. (and for the guys of the family for Christmas)


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I made shaving soap with hemp seed oil for DH and he loved it. I poured it into a silicone muffin pan and it came out just the right size for a shaving mug.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pringles cans also work well for shaving soaps!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

What would work for someone prone to shaving rash?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A beard?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bloomin onion pringles?? you must be feeling better!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Is there a certain kind of cup that works better than others for shaving? Just planning on using coffee cups- but not sure if brush will fit.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

When you add bentonite clay, is this the same clay that is used for a pond sealer? Buslady


----------

